# Very Best Selection Plug In



## acroreef (Apr 18, 2015)

Dear Folks,

I do real estate photography and sometimes I have to change a very dull/grey sky into something dramatic. So I'm trying to find the very best/easiest to use/ fastest selection plugin to LR/ PS. Any suggestions? (I have LR5 and CS6 for PS). 

I know that Photoshop has these capabilities but wondering if there is something better out there regarding replacing a sky with another. I sometimes have to select around trees/limbs/leaves, power lines, various rooftops, etc.

Thanks in advance to all who respond.

Dave


----------



## davidedric (Apr 19, 2015)

Have a look at On1's Perfect Photo Suite.  It's layer based, and selects based on colour, so it can work around trees, for example.  Free trial available, of course.

Dave


----------



## johnbeardy (Apr 19, 2015)

I'm not a big fan of any of these selection plugins - they're no substitute for learning to do it properly.

Katrin Eismann's original (2004) Photoshop Masking and Compositing was excellent and covered everything you need to know about complex selections, though it needed updating for tools like Refine Edge and the Content-Aware features. It has been updated - I just don't know how much or how well.

John


----------



## Michael D. (Apr 20, 2015)

If you have Photoshop, then I recommend the Background Eraser Tool.   You can set the tolerance to allow you to easily remove the current sky even through those tricky tree branches and power wires.  Then simply put another sky that you prefer on the layer below.


----------

